# Not enough sight adjustment ?



## mkbaquet (Feb 7, 2009)

I have a PSE Firestorm X. 28'' draw, 70# pull, HHA Triple Threat 3000 sight, PSE Phantom drop away rest.
Just bought this bow, had it tuned at archery shop. Once home, tried sighting it in. The sight has 3 verticle pins. With the sight in the lowest possible position as to prevent fletching from hitting sight, and pins in lowst setting, all I have is sight pins for 10, 20 & 30 yds. I can hold ove at 40 yds with the 30 yd pin but I was interested in shooting out to 50 yds. There is just no more room to adjust the pins for that distance. Is there a way that I can make this sight have more room for adjustments? Can I adjust anything else such as peep sight or anything.
I shoot with a release.


----------



## s_house (Mar 12, 2006)

Lower your anchor point


----------



## mkbaquet (Feb 7, 2009)

If I lower the point where I anchor then I will also need to move my peep up?


----------



## s_house (Mar 12, 2006)

Yep, where are you anchoring now?


----------



## 6bloodychunks (Oct 26, 2005)

dont think its in tune just because they "tuned" it at the shop .


you could lower your anchor but if you havent yet i would at least shoot it through paper before doing so.

your rest might just need to come up some.

do a search on here for tuning, 
then after you get it setup and tuned properly,
ill bet your sight trouble goes away.


just my .02


----------



## mkbaquet (Feb 7, 2009)

I am anchoring with my knuckle below my right ear on the angle of my jaw.

paper tunes well at shop.

if I raise my rst, my fletching will hit the bottom of my sight.


----------



## e_brown (Sep 24, 2007)

*picture*

Its hard to tell by the pictures, but it looks to me like everything needs to move UP.

The arrow should be centered on the hole the rest tightens to, as a general starting point. That single setting appears to be wayyy off. 

Again, its hard to tell exactly without an arrow on the rest in the up position.


----------



## handdrive (Oct 19, 2008)

I recently had a similar issue and ended up needing to move my peep sight up and anchor down some. It wasnt much but made all the difference in the world.


----------



## mkbaquet (Feb 7, 2009)

The drop away rest is in the down position in the pic. The rest is as low as it can go at this point. Any lower & the rest would not be able to drop completely out of the way because it would hit the riser shelf. The sight cannot be moved any lower because it will hit the fletching when fired (2" Blazers). The arrow does sit in the right position when the rest is in the up position.
I have come to the conclusion that I do not want to change my anchor point because it would be very aukward anchoring any lower than I already do. So I am going to change sights. The sight in the pic. has these fine tuning adjustment screws sticking out the bottom of the sight. This was a bad design idea if you ask me.
Anyway...thanks for all your input.


----------



## Jathinkysaurus (Oct 8, 2006)

It also looks like the fact that the pins are vertical limits how low the pins themselves can go. My Sword sight has horizontal pins and the 50 and 60 yard pins are way down in the bottom of the sight window, the 60 yard pin is just above the bubble level.


----------

